# Over stimulation & link with poor egg quality?



## stowaway (Jun 21, 2011)

I have gone through 3 failed rounds of ICSI (my partner has vvvv low sperm count) - each time we've gone through the treatment I've been over stimulated and produced a large amount of follicles and eggs. During the first round I got OHSS. During the second and third rounds they changed the trigger injection, and altered the levels of Gonal F on my cycle. The second time they gave me very low doses and the follicles took too long to develop, so then they suddenly upped the dose - they got about 22 eggs. The final time they seemed to get a better balance, but got about 25 eggs from 40 odd follicles. During this final round one of the doctors turned to a trainee and said 'this is typical of over stimulation'. Every round I've been through they tell me my egg quality is poor. I am really healthy and have mild PCOS - in fact I only had PCO until I started IVF and after the OHSS they diagnosed me with PCOS. I'm slim, active and healthy, I hardly drink, don't smoke and I'm really struggling to come to terms with not being in control of this process. 

What I'd like to know is - does being over stimulated affect egg quality? Should the hospital have done more to protect me from being over stimulated? 

I did not have a good experience with the clinic I was treated at, and I was told that they didn't over stimulate me, and that it has no affect on egg quality. 

Does anyone know if there's such a thing as an IVF clinic that specialises in dealing with PCOS?

Has anyone had a really good experience with a clinic with regards them considering your PCOS?

We have no chance of conceiving naturally due to my DH's condition, and I'm 38 so feel like time is really running out for me to find answers. 

Would love to hear from others in a similar situation. 

Thanks very much for any light anyone can shed on this.


----------



## Pooki (May 16, 2011)

Hi Stowaway, I too over-stimmed on my first cycle of ICSI but don't think that affected embro quality as had two Grade A embryos put back in (which unfortunately didn't take) but I don't think overstimming help as when they were put back in had OHSS and was in agony for a few days.
Am about to start next cycle and clinic have lowered my FSH dose quite a bit. Have had tests for PCOS, the results of which apparently are suggestive but not conclusive of PCOS. Clinic have said I don't need to take metformin so don't think it's too bad.
Not sure what else the clinic could have done but think if it was me I'd be wanting to have a chat with them directly?


----------



## Jen81 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Stowaway

I'm only on my first cycle of IVF (which was actually converted to ICSI on EC day) due to unexplained infertility so am no expert but I was at risk of OHSS so thought I would share my experience with you so far.  I was told I was borderline PCO at my baseline scan, although this had never been mentioned to me before.  I was on an antagonist protocol and stimmed for 9 days on 150iu gonal f, at my last scan I had 27 follies (increased from 17 2 days earlier) and a blood test showed very high estrogen levels, so instead of triggering with hcg they changed it to buserlin so as to reduce risk of OHSS.  At EC they got 21 eggs, 20 of which were mature and 15 fertilised, a lot of which are still developing and I'm booked in for a day 5 transfer on Weds (  there are some blastocysts).  So my experience so far is that my egg quality hasn't been affected, although I would expect that the more follicles you have the more likely that there will a higher number of immature or poor quality eggs.

My clinic use the antagonist protocol where possible as they consider it to be milder than other protocols, and they expect to get a smaller number of higher quality eggs.  My consultant also recommended acupuncture, omega 3, a good multivitamin (such as pregnacare) and a high protein low carb diet.  I also took royal jelly for a month before stimming as had read good things about it.

I would definitely speak to your clinic about it and have a look around at other clinics if you're not happy with your current one, but I'm afraid I can't recommend any particular clinics for PCOS.  There is a separate board for diagnosis of PCOS so some of those ladies may be able to help you.

Fingers crossed you get some answers xx


----------

